# A Survey of ME/CFS Patients to Provide Data for Public Education



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I thought I'd post this here, in case any of you ME/CFS patients would like to participate.


> If you are an ME/CFS patient, please complete this brief anonymous survey. The resulting data will be used in an article to educate the public about the ME/CFS patient's experience seeking diagnosis and informed care.


For more information, follow this link:http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showa...mp;B1=EM121207C


----------

